

“prettyPrint” is an in-browser JavaScript “variable dumper” - niyazpk
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/prettyprint-for-javascript/

======
tlrobinson
There's also jsDump if you don't need/want a fancy GUI:

[http://flesler.blogspot.com/2008/05/jsdump-pretty-dump-of-
an...](http://flesler.blogspot.com/2008/05/jsdump-pretty-dump-of-any-
javascript.html)

------
tezza
If you are interested in this you may also want to check out

Blackbird visual console:: <http://www.gscottolson.com/blackbirdjs/>

_a simple way to log messages in JavaScript and an attractive console to view
and filter them_

------
nirmal
I've been using obj.toSource() until now but this will definitely come in
handy
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Referen...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Reference/Global_Objects/Object/toSource)

------
seldo
So, you know how when you point Firefox at an XML file it automatically
displays styled XML? Can somebody please write an extension that does that for
JSON?

~~~
kidsat
<http://brh.numbera.com/software/jsonview/>

~~~
entelarust
Nice! Thanks for this

------
amix
I think Firebug (and Firebug Lite for IE, Safari and Opera) are far better
tools than this looks to be.

